# Invallid MIT-MAGIC-COOKIE-1 keyinvalid



## killbiitch (Jan 29, 2013)

Hello the community!

I was following advices from member here to install nfs/ samba and acess my LAN under kde4...
I've rebooted my computer and now X doesn't start (it starts but the screen stay black) and on tty1 I have this message : "Invalid MIT-MAGIC-COOKIE-1 keyInvalid MIT-MAGIC-COOKIE-1 keyinvalid MIT-MAGIC-COOKIE-1 keyinvalid MIT-MAGUC-COOKIE-1 key..." which running loop..

and after a wile:

"waiting for X server to shut down
xinit: server errors
xauth: error in locking authority file /home/killbiitch/.Xauthority"

Does anyone can explain me what does that mean and how this could be happened?
And if possible how to fix it..


----------



## killbiitch (Jan 29, 2013)

ps: no problem if I "startx" as a root..


----------



## killbiitch (Jan 29, 2013)

ps2: I'm sorry after a long dancing of ""Invalid MIT-MAGIC-COOKIE-1 keyInvalid" it seems to be automaticaly fixed... But I'm still interested if someone can explain me what does that mean and how this could be happen..


----------

